# Need for Speed Porsche (NFS 5) auf aktueller Hardware



## Windows7Fan (23. Januar 2011)

Moin Forengemeinde,

ich bin heute vor langeweile in den Dachboden gegangen um nach alten Schätze zu suchen die man eventuell nochmal durch zocken könnte.

Und ich wurde fündig es war Need For Speed Porsche aus dem Jahr 2000. 

Also rutnter zu meinen PC gelaufen, installiert unter Win 7 x64, gestartet, garfik auf voll gestellt, und ich wurde leider nur mit Pixliger texturen belohnt. 

Ich habe nach langen Googeln heraufsgefunden das NFS 5 einen Bug hat der nur LOW Texturen lädt wenn der Prozessor über 2,0 Ghz hat. 

Tja mein AMD 965 BE der etwas mehr wie zwei Ghz ich hat, kriege ich zwar auf 1600 runter aber NFS Pixelt weiter. 

Kann mir einer helfen um wieder volles spiel vergnügen zu haben wie in alten zeiten mit einem P3

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Windows7Fan


----------



## RedBrain (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Need for Speed Prsche (NFS 5) auf aktueller Hardware*

Versuch es mal hier in Energieoptionen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann musst du dein Rechner neustarten, damit diese Änderung ins Kraft setzt.
Dann läuft dein CPU permanent in Cool n Quiet-Modus, auch das in Spielen. Prüfen kannst du mit CPU-Z. Ob deine CPU dauerhaft auf 800Mhz bleibt. Dann startest du das SPiel hoch und guckt nach, ob das verbessert wurde oder nicht.


----------



## Windows7Fan (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Need for Speed Prsche (NFS 5) auf aktueller Hardware*

So lieder hat das nicht geklappt hier ein paar bilder


----------



## RedBrain (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Need for Speed Prsche (NFS 5) auf aktueller Hardware*

hm, das können wir nicht ändern. 

Das muss ich am Wochenende mal herausfinden, ob ich eine Lösung für dich gefunden habe.

Wenn du ein alte Rechner hast z.B Singlecore CPU weniger als 2 Ghz. Dann sollte es ohne Probleme funktionieren


----------



## Papzt (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Need for Speed Prsche (NFS 5) auf aktueller Hardware*

Noch so einer 
Ich hab das Spiel auch letztens wieder installiert 
Aber kann keines von einem deiner Probleme bestätigen. 
Bei mir läufts auf einen X6 1090T usw absolut fehlerfrei.


----------



## Wired (25. Januar 2011)

Du kannst es ja auch mal mit dem Tool Slowdown versuchen


----------



## Lexx (25. Januar 2011)

bei mir funktioniert das ding wie gewohnt.

ich schätze mal, du hast (ja prügelt mich nur) eine ati grafik ?
die unschrafen texturen scheinen höchstwahrscheinlich von 
deinen treibereinstellungen verursacht zu werden.. 
oder den - wie so oft unfähigen - catalyst-treibern.

(probier mal einen treiber aus dem jahre 2000.. )


----------



## Papzt (25. Januar 2011)

Habe 2 HD 5850 und es sieht nicht so aus. Also denke nicht, dass es am Treiber liegt


----------



## Windows7Fan (25. Januar 2011)

tja melde mich heute wieder zu wort



Lexx schrieb:


> bei mir funktioniert das ding wie gewohnt.
> 
> ich schätze mal, du hast (ja prügelt mich nur) eine ati grafik ?
> die unschrafen texturen scheinen höchstwahrscheinlich von
> ...



Hmm *Lexx* also hatte damlas schon mal das Porb mit einen PIV 2,8 Ghz und ne Gerforce 4 MX gehabt ich weiss eine graunenhafte kombi jedenfalls als ich den prozi runter gewürgt habe (1,6 Ghz)  konnte ich nicht nur die Grillparty mit den P 4 vergessen  sondern auch die blöden match texturen die wundersamer weisse mit hochauflösende Texturen getuascht wurden.

*Wired* Werde ich mal versuchen mit den Slowdown Tool

*RedBrain* Hardware hätte ich da nur für ein spiel einen PC zusammnen zu basteln wo ich schon sowiso wenig platz in meine zimmer habe

Ich habe jetzt jeglische verschönnerung vom CCC erzwingen lassen ergebnis sieht Ihr im Bild 

Ach noch ein kleiner Dezenter hinweis da meine 4890 sie verabschiedet hat nutze ich gerade die onboard karte ATI Readon 3300 HD.

PS: Könnte man nicht z.b in einer ini datei die hochauflösenden Texturen erzwingen bzw die high texturen mit den low texturen Tauschen damit das spiel denk die LOW texturen zu laden obwohl es die high texturen sind wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.

Wenn es einer Interessiert so sieht das Spiel normalerweise Aus:
Need for Speed: Porsche mit 8x FSAA auf einer Voodoo5 6000 - NFS Porsche, Voodoo5 6000, SGSSAA, 8x AA, Screenshots

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Windows7Fan


----------



## PEG96 (25. Januar 2011)

So in etwa sieht es bei mir auch aus, wenn ich mit 8sgssaa und 64mixedsample zocke 
Weis irgendwer von euch wo die config des Games liegt.


----------



## Windows7Fan (25. Januar 2011)

Ich bin die auch schon am suchen aber ich finde die nicht vielleicht weiss ein ehmaliger Carmoder wo die config sind und wie man die bearbeitet und auf was für eine grafikengie bassiert porsche vielleicht gibt es spiele wo das prob mit nen patch behoben wurde den man modifizieren kann

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Windows7Fan


----------



## doodlez (26. Januar 2011)

da gabs doch nen Patch für dieses Spiel


----------



## black-wizard (26. Januar 2011)

Lad dir mal den neuesten Patch runter:
NFS-Planet - Need for Speed Hot Pursuit, World, Shift


----------



## Windows7Fan (26. Januar 2011)

Den habe ich schon drauf

edit:

Weiss keiner Rat oder hat tipps ?


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (11. Februar 2011)

Moin.

Ich hatte drüben im 3DC mal einen Link geposted zu NFS-Tuning, wo jemand seine Exe so umgehext hat, daß die Beschränkung bezgl. der Spieletexturen ausgehebelt wird. 

3DCenter Forum - Need4Speed Porsche/ Matschige Texturen - Patch!

Und das scheint auch tatsächlich zu fiunktionieren, ich habe dort jedenfalls auch positive Rückmeldungen bekommen. Denn: Bei mir zumindest funktioniert es nicht. Zumindest nicht, wenn ich mir eine von jemand anderem zurechtgehexte Exe reinkopiert habe. Vielleicht geht das nur rechnerindividuell und wie man das nun genau macht, habe ich mir seinerzeit nicht zugetraut, habe es dann alsbald vergessen.

Solltest du noch Interesse haben am Spiel (dein Beitrag ist ja auch schon etwas her): Es gibt dort auch die Möglichkeit, mittels NGlide eine andere Schnittstelle zu emulieren, NFS: Porsche Enhanced Plus Pack 3DFX emulation compatible . Leider (und das habe ich halt gerade vor ein paar Tagen ausprobiert) funktioniert auch dieses nicht bei mir, weil auch für diesen Pseudo-3DFX-Modus eine gepatchte/umgehexte Exe mitgeliefert wird, welche auch dieses Mal nicht bei mir lief, ohne weiterhin matschige Texturen, kaputte Schaltvorgänge etc. zu produzieren. Das scheint mir eindeutig am Rechner zu liegen, mein OS (W7 64) lasse ich mal außen vor, denn bei anderen scheint es nicht speziell daran gescheitert zu sein.

Scheint, als müsse die Perle auf ewig dahinschmoren, schade, hätte auch gerne noch mal die Karriere durchgespielt. 

Gruß

PS: Ach so, wenn du bei NFS-Tuning keine Links siehst, da muß man sich leider für anmelden.

**edit: Weshalb ich so sicher bin, daß es vermutlich am Rechner selbst liegt, wenn bei einem umgehexte Exen nicht funktionieren, ist folgender Umstand bei mir. Ich kann den Rechner bis unter 1GHz untertakten (ich meine nämlich, die Grenze lag dort und nicht bei 2GHz) und habe im Spiel selber dann wieder zermatsche Texturen. Da scheint irgendetwas anderes nicht zu stimmen. NTFS-Festplatten? W7 kein Problem, aber eben 64bit? Keine Ahnung, es läuft nicht mehr wie früher. Mal sehen, sollte die Lust wieder aufkommen, überlege ich mal den Weg mit VMWare oder ähnlichem und dann mit Windows 98. Aber das ist wieder ein Aufwand..


----------



## Windows7Fan (12. Februar 2011)

Vieln Dank *Rainer B. Trug*,

so hatte ich das Spiel in erinnerung ganz großen Dank nochmsl aber zu deinem Problem.

Ich habe auch Win 7 64bit was für eine graka hast du drin?

Aber mit Virtutellen Maschien sieht es noch schlimmer aus da der 3D Beschleiniger bei vielen Fehlt oder die Unterstützung ist sehr schlecht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Windows7Fan​


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (17. Februar 2011)

Oh sry, hast ja was geschrieben. Ich muß mal hier gucken in den Einstellungen, ich scheine keine email zu kriegen, wenn nach mir jemand was hier reinkrickelt.

Grafikkarte ist eine GTX260².

Die virtuelle Umgebung war jetzt nur so ne Idee. Theoretisch könnte ich mir aber auch Win2000 o.ä. schnappen und es auf eine meiner Festplatten hier in der Schublade packen zum testen. Diesen Vorgang müßte ich bei VMWare und anderen ja eh auch durchführen.

Ich dachte seinerzeit nur, toll, gibt es also doch eine Lösung auf technischer Seite ohne Frickelei und dann ist diese aber wohl nicht universell, zumindest funktionierte es bei mir wie erwähnt nicht.

Zurück zu nfstuning oder §dCenter: Hat dir etwas davon weitergeholfen bzw., geht das bei dir?

Gruß


----------



## Entelodon (20. März 2011)

echt genial!!!!!!!!!!! 

jahrelang hatte ich nach so einem patch gesucht!!!!
 daaaaaaaaaaanke euch vielmals 

ich habe jetzt aber ein anderes problem: das spiel hat anscheinend probleme mit den neuen amd treibern (ab catalyst 10.xx) ich komme bis ins menu, wenn ich ein rennen starte knallt's mich auf den desktop zurück mit einer fehlermeldung... kann mir das jemand bestätigen? ausserdem kann ich die auflösung im spielemenu nicht mehr auswählen...

danke im voraus

p.s       klappen tut's auf jeden fall (hab es bei meinem kollegen ausprobiert...) wer hilfe braucht beim hexen der datei, kann mir schreiben

gruss, rated r superstar


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (1. April 2011)

Sry, leider funktioniert hier die email-Benachrichtigung immer noch nicht richtig. Hatte aber die Tage die gleiche Frage schon in der PN gelesen.

Kann leider nur sagen, daß ich mich mit ATI überhaupt nicht auskenne. Weiß daher auch keinen Lösungsansatz, zumal es selbst bei mir mit der gemoddeten Exe nicht hingehauen hat, bei anderen aber sehr wohl (siehe oben).

Irgendwann, wenn ich Böcke habe, klemme ich nochmal die XP-Hdd dran und versuche das Spielchen dort erneut. Oder ich bügel mal ne 32bit-Version von Win7 drüber, mal gucken, ob ich damit mehr Glück habe.


----------



## Entelodon (3. April 2011)

hy leute,

bei meinem kollegen (xp 32, hd4890) funktioniert das spiel ohne probleme (bis auf wenige grafikfehler am boden der garage...), auch mit den neuen treibern... habe mich selbst daran gemacht und es mit allen treibern von catalyst 9.10 - 11.2 zum laufen zu überreden. funktioniert leider kein einziger davon... wird wohl am os (vista) in verbindung mit den amd treibern liegen....


----------



## Entelodon (7. Dezember 2011)

ich habe letzte woche vergessen das cf im treibermenu zu aktivieren und dann ging porsche wieder ohne probleme...  die kehrseite der medalie ist das der patch anscheinend nicht überall funzt (bei mir gehts nicht, beim kollegen schon...) merkwürdig...


----------



## Entelodon (5. Februar 2012)

für diejenigen unter euch die noch porsche spielen,; ich glaube die  lösung für das texturproblem gefunden zu haben (zumindest für jene bei  denen die mod-.exe alleine nicht geholfen hat)

ich habe heute zusätzlich noch den "Windows XP Kompatibilitätsmodus" eingeschaltet und es funzt... 
ich fange jetzt gleich mit dem evolutions modus an und freue mich riesig auf hochaufgelöste texturen von anno domini 2000...  im netz habe ich noch eine mod "dx7z.dll" gefunden die nur 32-bit auflösungen zulässt und solche mit 16-bit löscht (bis auf 640x480x16, für's menu) ist vorallem für besitzer von ati/amd karten vorteilhaft, da dort alle auflösungen aufgelistet werden...

ich bedanke mich nochmals bei euch und hoffe anderen ebenfalls helfen zu können.

hier noch ein screenshot mit dem wieder intakten schadensmodel (1920x1080x32, 8x SGSSAA, 16x AF) 

Edit: mit dem dem "Windows XP Kompatibilitätsmodus" crashte mir ständig das spiel und stürzte ab, fehler mit pic16.fsh im savegame verzeichniss so die meldung... mit dem löschen der gimme.dll und der besagten pic16.fsh, sind diese nun auch geschichte und nfs porsche ohne probleme spielbar (gimme.dll hat was mit den profilbildern zu schaffen und kopiert diese wieder in den savegame ordner...) 

crossfire muss ebenfalls ausgeschaltet sein, ansonsten sind keine auflösungen auswählbar und das spiel stürzt reproduzierbar ab, beim starten eines rennens...


----------



## RedBrain (5. Februar 2012)

Aaaahh... das hast Du ja alles hingekriegt.


----------



## Entelodon (5. Februar 2012)

die einzelheiten selbst finden sich haufenweise im internet, aber wie man sie schlau kombiniert nicht... bei mir gings erst mit den obengenannten einstellungen, darum hoffe ich anderen genau so eine freude zu bereiten...  schliesslich bastle ich schon seit 8 jahren an einer lösung rum, schön das sie nun auch endlich funktioniert...


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (6. Februar 2012)

Ok, ein Jahr ist ins Land gegangen, nachdem ich das erste Mal hier geschrieben habe .

Ich klatsche es mir die Tage einfach nochmal drauf und probiere es aus. Wärest du bitte nochmal so freundlich,
nach und nach aufzuschreiben, was zu tun ist?

1) Spiel installieren
2) Patch installieren (oder auch nicht)
3) ... usw.

Bist du eigentlich ohne diesen Enhanced-Kram ausgekommen, welchen es ja auch für XP und so gab? Oder einfach nur Spiel und gemoddete Exe? Wenn die kleine Aufzählung machen solltest, bitte benötigte Dateien verlinken, habe das alles natürlich nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## Entelodon (4. Februar 2013)

ist schon ne weile her das ich das problem für mein system gelöst habe... nun mit dem wechsel auf eine HD 7970 gibts es wieder ein altbekanntes:



> ...crossfire muss ebenfalls ausgeschaltet sein, ansonsten sind keine  auflösungen auswählbar und das spiel stürzt reproduzierbar ab, beim  starten eines rennens...


ich dachte der fehler tritt nur bei multi-gpu systemen auf, weil das game diese nicht/schlecht unterstützt. offenbar habe ich mich getäuscht, was die sache aber noch kniffliger macht als sie es ohnehin schon ist... ich bekam den folgenden fehler nur mit aktiviertem crossfire, mit nur einer HD 5870 (bzw. deaktiviertem cf) wurde das spiel in seiner ganzen pracht dargestellt. es gab weder fehler im menü, noch wurde mir die option verweigert eine auflösung auszuwählen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie ihr hier sieht wird keine auflösung aufgelistet (obwohl unter "3d Einstellungen" die Grafikkarte korrekt erkannt wird)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im game menü sollte es eigentlich so aussehen, aber nun wird das ganze...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...so dargestellt. weil keine auflösung auswählbar ist knallt es mich beim starten eines rennens mit folgender fehlermeldung auf den desktop zurück:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"DX7_createzbuffer,  CreateSurface failure!" was hat das zu bedeuten? ich meine vorher gings auch, bis auf die grafikkarte wurde nichts am system verändert (software, treiber, einstellungen sind gleich geblieben...)

wenn ihr die screenshots genau anschaut erkennt ihr das sgssaa und af auch im menü angewandt werden, also schliesse ich daraus das der hund nicht beim "software renderer" begraben liegt...


----------



## vad4r (10. März 2013)

Entelodon schrieb:


> ....



Schon eine Lösung gefunden? Diese Fehlermeldung habe ich leider auch....


----------



## Entelodon (5. April 2013)

> Schon eine Lösung gefunden? Diese Fehlermeldung habe ich leider auch....



leider nein... aber ev. eine ursache; ich nehme an dass das game mit zu viel vram nicht klarkommt und deshalb so handelt wie bei zu wenig... mit ein wenig know-how könnte man sicher mit dem hex editor das problem in der porsche.exe beheben...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. April 2013)

XP ja win Vista/7 nein.


----------



## Entelodon (27. April 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> XP ja win Vista/7 nein.



mit einem 3gb vram monster lauffähig unter xp??


----------



## Porsche2000 (1. November 2014)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich habe mich extra hier angemeldet, um euch mit meinem "Komplett-Patch" (hoffentlich) weiterhelfen zu können!

Als ich neulich mal wieder NFS Porsche auf meinem neuen Computer spielen wollte, musste ich leider feststellen, dass viele neue Bugs und Inkompatibilitäten in der Zwischenzeit hinzugekommen sind. Bugs, die ich zuvor noch nie hatte!

Nach dem Start des Spiels war ich plötzlich nicht mehr in der Lage, die Bildschirmauflösung zu ändern (die Optionen waren unsichtbar) und beim Laden eines Rennens stürzte das Spiel dann mit einem DX7-Fehler ab. Dann versuchte ich es mit Glide und es funktionierte endlich wieder, aber dann gab es einen anderen Absturz, der mit einer Datei "pic16.fsh" zusammenhing. Wie ich im Internet erfahren habe, war ich wohl nicht der einzige, der von diesen Abstürzen geplagt wurde.

Und das war der Grund, warum ich erneut Hand anlegte, um die Probleme irgendwie zu beheben.
Mein Ziel war es, eine vollständige Sammlung an Dateien zu vereinen, die für jeden ein perfektes Spielerlebnis ohne ärgerliche Probleme garantieren sollten.

Changelog dieses Patches:

- Updated to version 3.5 "Enhanced Edition" with all its fixes and improvements.
- Fixed low quality textures on modern hardware.
- Fixed low quality damage model.
- Fixed stuttering driver animation.
- Fixed the accidental closing of pits using B button.
- Fixed menu color depth to 32 bit.
- Fixed ocassionally missing lens flare effect.
- Fixed SafeDisc/CD-check protection.
- Fixed pic16.fsh crash and other compatibility issues.
- Fixed speed boost for the 993 Carrera S.
- Fixed DX7 crashes and no resolutions by switching to nGlide.
- Replaced all 3rash drivers with the latest Voodoo modules.
- Added more realistic looking reflections to the cars.
- Added official EA AddOn cars.
- Added several compatibility fixes by installing Porsche.sdb.


WICHTIG!
Folgende Anweisungen müssen und sollten vor dem Spielstart befolgt werden!!!
Sie sind auch in der Datei "readme_mod.txt" nachzulesen.

1. Alles installieren, was sich im Ordner "Install" befindet (regfix = Deutsch, regfix_int = Englisch).
2. Starte den nGlide Konfigurator, um die Grafik einzustellen, die im Spiel verwendet wird: Windows\SysWOW64\nglide_config.exe (auf 32-bit OS ggf. abweichend)

Ich empfehle folgende Einstellungen, wobei die Auflösung natürlich von eurem Bildschirm abhängt. Gamma auf 0.7 sorgt für etwas mehr Kontrast und für bessere Atmosphäre!
http://s14.directupload.net/images/141105/w45y9aj8.jpg

3. Die Datei "Porsche.sdb" im Hauptverzeichnis installieren, indem man sie mit dem sdb-Installer öffnet: Windows\System32\sdbinst.exe 
4. AA und AF im Grafiktreiber erzwingen, um die Bildqualität zu verbessern.


Wichtige Hinweise: 

- Die Bildschirmauflösung in den Grafik-Option im Spiel wirkt sich nur auf die Größe der HUD-Elemente aus. Die echte Bildauflösung wird im nGlide Konfigurator eingestellt!
- Für realistischere Helligkeit und Farben wird eine Reduzierung der Gamma correction im nGlide Konfigurator auf "0.7" empfohlen.
- Die Scheinwerfer müssen in den Optionen immer auf "vertex/Lichtquelle oben" eingestellt sein, um fehlende Texturen auf Strecken bei Nacht zu vermeiden.
- Am Ende eines Rennens immer mit der "Beenden" Funktion an der unteren Leiste zum Hauptmenü wechseln. Nicht mit Esc, da sonst die Fortschritte verloren gehen!


Ich kann diesen Patch allgemein jedem empfehlen, auch wenn man nicht exakt diese Probleme hat. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie entstehen.
Außerdem hat man eine deutlich bessere Grafik im Hauptmenü durch wirklich hohe Auflösungen bis zu 7680 x 4320 Pixeln. Alles läuft automatisch in 32-Bit-Farbtiefe. Lasst euch nicht von den begrenzten Ingame-Optionen verwirren!

Lasst mich euer Feedback wissen!

4K-Screenshots mit diesem Patch:
http://s14.directupload.net/images/141102/4h7pk66s.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/141102/bexs6d2x.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/141102/cuwiph7x.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/141102/96evttvh.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/141102/ju5u4nse.jpg
http://s14.directupload.net/images/141102/xi62cpkf.jpg


Download:
[Link entfernt, da PCGamesHardware nichts mehr für gute Spiele und deren Mod-Community übrig hat]


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (2. November 2014)

Ui, alter Beitrag. 

Wenn ich die Packung wiederfinden sollte, werde ich dem vielleicht nochmal eine Chance geben.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (7. November 2014)

Moin.

So, hatte vorhin doch nochmal den Versuch gemacht mit deinem glide-Paket und es läuft gut. Danke, deutlich weniger Frickelei als zuvor. 

Ich werde es auch nochmal spielen, wobei es mir eigentlich erstmal nur um den Werksfahrermodus geht. Den habe ich im Jahre 2000 oder 01 irgendwo nach der der siebten Mission abgebrochen und da sind ja noch so viele offene, an denen ich mich jetzt mal versuchen werde. Ja, vielleicht Karriere auch noch mal, gucken, ob mich das Spiel wieder packen kann.

4k bietet sich bei diesem Spiel mangels AA an (bzw. ist über Treiber eingestellt), hast du das über DSR realisiert? Weil nGlide-Einstellungen oberhalb meiner nativen 1680er Auflösung führen zu einem unschärferen Bild. Muß ich nochmal gucken. Stecke da aber auch zuwenig drin, um sagen zu können, ob da DSR überhaupt greift, wenn doch 3DFX zwischenhängt.

Dennoch danke, super gemacht.


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. November 2014)

Hi!

Freut mich, dass es bei dir auf Anhieb funktioniert.
Habe auch noch mal den Werksfahrer angefangen. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen! Bin im Moment bei der Mission, wo man rückwärts um die Pylonen fahren muss. Wenn du mit Lenkrad spielst und dir das mit der Drehung innerhalb der Pylonen zu schwer ist, dann versuch diese Mission auf Tastatur. Es ist etwas Feingefühl notwendig, um diverse Aufgaben zu meistern, aber alles kommt mit der Zeit. Hab den Werksfahrer früher mal als Kind durchgespielt. Auch den Evolution-Modus, den werde ich danach auch noch mal beginnen nach über 10 Jahren.

Du musst nur darauf achten, dass du am Ende eines Rennens nicht mit Esc beendest und dann zurück zum Hauptmenü wählst, sondern unten in der Leiste auf Beenden klickst. Sonst werden deine Erfolge nicht gespeichert.

Ja, ich habe 4K über DSR realisiert.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (7. November 2014)

Ok, danke. probiere ne höhere Auflösung gleich mal aus.


----------



## Galford (9. November 2014)

Ich möchte mich auch bedanken. Ich hatte es zwar unter Windows 7 schon mal installiert, und die Probleme (weitestgehend) selber behoben. Aber jetzt bei Win8.1 habe ich es gleich mit deinem Patch gemacht.

 Ist es auch möglich, dass ich die verbesserten Reflexionen de-aktiviere? Ich brauche das Spiel für ein kleines Projekt im Idealfall ohne zusätzliche grafische Verbesserungen, die über den Originallook hinausgehen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (10. November 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Ist es auch möglich, dass ich die verbesserten Reflexionen de-aktiviere? Ich brauche das Spiel für ein kleines Projekt im Idealfall ohne zusätzliche grafische Verbesserungen, die über den Originallook hinausgehen.



Ja, dazu brauchst du nur die Datei "carcmn.fsh" im Ordner "GameData\CarModel\" nicht mit zu kopieren.


----------



## BertB (10. November 2014)

mann, habe ich das spiel geliebt 

NFS könnt ruhig wieder in die richtung gehen,
ohne den bullen und verfolgungsmüll und gummiband ki


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (11. November 2014)

Moin.

So, doch noch mal nach 14 Jahren den Evo-Modus durchgespielt, war ganz launig. Allerdings ist das Spiel einfach auch gealtert. Die KI kann nicht wirklich mithalten, allerdings kann es auch mit daran liegen, daß ich heute mit Pad spiele. Das nimmt selbst den Carrera 2.7 RS und Co. viel vom ursprünglichen Schrecken. Was war das seinerzeit fürn Krampf, die Gurken mit Tastatur auf der Straße zu halten. Ich kann mich jedenfalls nicht dran erinnern, seinerzeit im ersten Monte-Carlo-Rennen die schwächsten Gegner in den 5-6 Minuten überrundet zu haben. 
Und: Den Umfang hatte ich größer in Erinnerung. In der Classic-Zeit gibt es ja nur die paar Rennen, ist man schnell durch. Im zweiten und dritten Teil kann man oben rechts dann auch Club-Rennen auswählen, daß war teils kniffliger, da es Geld erst am Ende der Teilrennen gibt. Sollte man also zwischendurch für Reparaturen was zurückgelegt haben. Zumindest derjenige, der für sowas nicht seine ´50er Klassiker verkaufen will, die es später dann nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt.

Egal, jetzt nochmal den Werksfahrermodus versuchen, zu Ende zu bringen. Yo, auch da habe ich damals nach Mission 5 von vielleicht 35 oder so aufgegeben, war teils übel mit Taste. Mal gucken, was mich erwartet.

Zur Grafik noch: Ist mir leider nicht möglich gewesen, irgendwie DSR zum laufen zu bringen, was jetzt aber auch nicht so schlimm ist. 1680x1050 mit AA und so sah einwandfrei aus. Alles über nativ endet in Matsch, vielleicht, weil sich die nGlide-Auflösungen mit den DSR-Faktoren beißen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine bei, die wirklich paßte, selbst die hier im Bild ausgewählte nächstgrößere 16:10 funktionierte nicht. 

Highlight des erneuten durchspielens? Das erste Mal dem Sound des ersten "kleinen" 1970 911 Turbo 3.0 lauschen, als der zu kaufen war. Toll.
Negativ? Teile-Kauf. Einige Kategorien sind selbsterklärend, aber ganz weit oben gehen die Anbauten teils doch arg durcheinander, was die Zugehörigkeit angeht. Es ging, nachdem ich das Spiel auf deutsch umgestellt hatte, deutlich einfacher zu verstehen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (11. November 2014)

Ja, das Problem ist, dass bei deiner Auflösung mit DSR ganz krumme Zahlen herauskommen, die dann nicht mehr von nGlide unterstützt werden. Bei einem Full-HD-Bildschirm ist dann 4K kein Problem mehr. Mit einem 4K-Bildschirm könntest du dann sogar in 8K spielen.

Hab den Werksfahrer durch und bin bei Evolution in der Modern Ära angelangt. Das Rennen mit dem Moby Dick fand ich schon schwer. Ich fahre alles auf Tastatur. Hatte den Evo aber auch deutlich umfangreicher in Erinnerung. Selbst der Werksfahrer war überraschend kurz. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man das noch als Kind ganz anders empfunden hat. War ja bis dato das umfangreichste NFS und ist es noch heute!

Project CARS könnte seit dieser Zeit endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiges Rennspiel werden.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (12. November 2014)

Werksfahrer nur mit Taste, guck an. Ich habe damals entnervt deinstalliert. Mag aber auch daran gelegen haben, daß anderer Job/Freundin/.. mehr mein Interesse auf sich gezogen haben. Habe mir aber geschworen, das noch zu Ende zu bringen.

Bin eben beim Stern drauf gestoßen, passend zum Spiel wird hier einer angeboten. So oder so ähnlich sehen meine Autos nachm Turnier auch immer aus 1960 Porsche 356 - 356 B T6 1600S Coupe | Classic Driver Market

Erwähnte ich bereits, daß Teile-Kauf auf deutsch ne Wohltat ist?  Später kommt man gottseidank ganz ohne nur noch schlecht zurecht, gut so. Mußte ich beim ersten Monaco-Club-Turnier feststellen: Kiste voll aufgerüstet und fährst ohne Slicks nur hinterher. Schade, habe ich vor Jahren nie so richtig wert drauf gelegt.

ProjectC<-->NFS.., ähm, wir lassen´s einfach so stehen.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (13. November 2014)

So, wollte gerade mal den Werksfahrer anschmeißen, kurz den Evo-Modus besucht, huch, sind doch da oben rechts nochmal neue Clubrennen hinzugekommen, nachdem man das Bonusfahrzeug der Moderne gewonnen hat. Modern Club Events halt. Und wat für welche.. teils lang, komplett freie Fahrzeugwahl samt GT1Race, das ist schon heftig. Bin zwar dieses ältere 400000€-Clubrennen auch mit dem MobyDick gefahren, aber ob ich mir das nochmal antue..  

Der Moby ist im Moment übrigens das teuerste Auto mit 2,175Mio (und daran wird sich vermutlich auch nach Abschluß der MC-Events nichts mehr ändern, da die Jahreszahl ja nicht mehr voranschreitet). Bei besagtem 400k €-Rennen mit der Kiste habe ich es geschafft, nach einzelnen Rennen ca. 100000 nur für Reperaturen auszugeben . Dafür fährt man aber auch gut vorne weg, wenn man ihn denn bei Schnee auf der Straße halten kann.

So, also erst die letzten Rennen, dann Werksfahrer.


----------



## Porsche2000 (13. November 2014)

Zieh auf Alps oder bei Strecken im Regen unbedingt die Regenreifen über. Der Werksfahrer ist bis auf 2-3 Prüfungen recht einfach. Die 2-3 Ausnahmen haben es aber dann dafür umso mehr in sich. Brauchst auf jeden Fall Glück, um die zu meistern.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (14. November 2014)

Pfft, Regenreifen.. habe selbst besagten Moby mit seinen Slicks durch die Alpen geschickt . Wobei es für den wahrscheinlich auch nichts zu kaufen gibt an anderen Sachen. War bei dem zwar mal im Tuning drin, gesehen, der ist schon voll ausgerüstet, fertig. Aber du hast schon recht, es ist deutlich einfacher bei anderen Autos, wenn man die Strecken ohne Slicks fährt. Wobei speziell in den Alpen auch nur der Eiskanal direkt in der Stadt und kurz davor/danach so ätzend ist.

Tja, Werksfahrer. Keine Ahnung, wieso ich damals so entnervt schon bei der 5. oder 6. Prüfung aufgegeben habe. War die Aufgabe, wo man zwei 360°-Drehungen machen sollte. Bin im Moment auch bei Nr. 30, wo man 180°/180° und 360° drehen soll, bisher nichts schreckliches gesehen, bis auf das jetzt . Bringe ich auf jeden Fall zu Ende.

Grafik hat sich übrigens auch erledigt. Bei nGlide steht ganz oben eine Auswahlmöglichkeit "by Desktop" oder so, also dort 4xDSR eingestellt, ist es auch im Spiel so. Top, aber ehrlich gesagt, jetzt auch nicht so der Riesenunterschied zur Nativen + SSAA. Man ist einfach schon zu verwöhnt. Habe eben mal Schwarzwald in 1024x768 ohne alles wie im Jahre 2000 gespielt, herrje, ich hatte das Spiel nicht als solche Flimmerhölle in Erinnerung. Übrigens witzig, daß ich auf meiner Spielegurke hier entweder so oder mit Hammerauflösung plus aller AA-Kombi-Modi im absoluten CPU-Limit bin .

PS: Die Disco in Monaco ist geil. Bruuuum, Bumm bumm bumm.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (14. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, nochmals vielen Dank, nach so vielen Jahren nochmals ins Spiel reinsnupp0rn zu dürfen. Viele Jahre ins Land gegangen, ist schon komisch. Habe mich eben gefragt, ob ich aus heutiger Sicht eigentlich noch zufrieden wäre mit dem Spiel. Der Soloplayer ist ganz witzig, hat man aber auch in 3 Tagen durch, wenn man häufiger drin ist. Gut, war bei jedem NFS so. Aber ich weiß nicht mehr richtig, ob ich damals überhaupt im Rindernetz unterwegs war, multiplayermäßig. Ich meine nein. Mir war glaube ich die Intigrität zu blöde, sprunghafte Pings und so weiter. LANs sind bei uns nach Brennender Asphalt langsam abgeebt, ich bin mir fast sicher, mich nur mit dem SP beschäftigt zu haben, immer und immer wieder . Weils einfach zu geil war, die Kisten noch ne Zehntelsekunde schneller übern Platz zu scheuchen. Und heute erst nehme ich wahr, daß quasi alles für die Katz war, da ich mich nie richtig mit dem Tuning beschäftigt habe. Slicks in den Alpen, whaletail aufn 356 usw., oh man.. 

Auf Wiedersehen.


----------



## Frostkeule (14. November 2015)

Hallo:
Ich weiß dieser thread ist alt doch wollte ich wissen wie man den widdescreen patch hinbekommt habe im spiel oben und unten mega balken das stört. 
iplounge.net :: View topic - On NFSPU @ widescreen aspect ratios and Normandie crashes
und mein 2 problem ist das das spiel english ist seit ich den patch benutzt habe kann da auch evt jemand helfen bitte. Ich nutze NGlide configurator was muß ich jetzt machen um 16:9 zu bekommen auf deutsch.

MFg


----------



## Galford (14. November 2015)

@Frostkeule
Wenn jemand bei Porsche von (schwarzen) Balken spricht, dann kann auch gemeint sein, dass man im Optionsmenü unter "Breiter Bildschirm" auf "ein" gestellt hat. Das muss auf "aus" stehen.

Ansonnsten, mach es so wie hier und vergiss den Großteil dessen, was auf der iplounge Webseite steht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...nfs-5-auf-aktueller-hardware-post6924288.html


----------



## Porsche2000 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ja, stelle Breiter Bildschirm aus. Wenn du meinen Komplett-Patch richtig benutzt, dann ist dein Spiel auch auf Deutsch.


----------



## _eric_ (8. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Erstmal danke an Porsche2000 für die Mühen!!! NFS Porsche gehört für mich zu den besten Rennspielen, daher war ich sehr angenehm überrascht, diesen Thread hier zu finden. Alle meine bisherigen Versuche, Porsche unter Win7 zum Laufen zu bringen, sind kläglich gescheitert.

Habe natürlich gleich alles wie in der Anleitung beschrieben gemacht, die Installation der Dateien hat geklappt, leider lässt sich NFS Porsche nicht starten. Es kommt immer die Meldung "Porsche.exe" funktioniert nicht mehr. Habe die Porsche.exe als Administrator mit Windows XP (SP2) Kompatibilität gestartet.
Auch nach mehrmaliger Installation der regfix.reg und der porsche.sdb hat sich nichts getan (Es kam bei der erneuten Installation der porsche.sdb nur zu einer Meldung, ob ich die vorhandene Datei überschreiben will). Die Installation des nGlide configurator hat funktioniert, habe alles entsprechend meiner Wünsche eingestellt.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich weiß, ist ein bisschen doof so per Ferndiagnose, vielleicht habe ich was übersehen! Wäre sehr, sehr schade, wenn ich eins meine Lieblingsspiele nicht zum Laufen bekomme...

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Porsche2000 (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe leider keine Ahnung, weshalb es bei dir nicht läuft. Funktionieren andere Spiele?  Vergewissere dich mal, ob die exe von 2014 ist. Hast du schon mal verschiedene Kompatibilitätsmodi z.B. "Windows 98" ausprobiert? Gibt es Details zu dieser Fehlermeldung?

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter.
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/kb/2688326


----------



## _eric_ (9. Dezember 2015)

andere Spiele funktionieren (habe allerdings keines mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus laufen). Die Porsche.exe Datei ist dem Änderungsdatum nach von 2000... liegt hier vielleicht der Fehler? Die Porsche.sdb habe ich installiert, es kam wieder die Meldung "Es wurde eine installierte Datei mit gleicher Kennung gefunden..." ich habe dann Ja eingegeben und die Datei "Porsche" wurde installiert.

Hier noch der Fehlertext nach dem Starten der Porsche.exe

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	Porsche.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	0.0.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	39100af3
  Fehlermodulname:	Porsche.exe
  Fehlermodulversion:	0.0.0.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	39100af3
  Ausnahmecode:	c000001d
  Ausnahmeoffset:	0000d774
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	4260
  Zusatzinformation 2:	42602dc9934255491f0b8704c4c4d509
  Zusatzinformation 3:	fe15
  Zusatzinformation 4:	fe15601ad52f227842b61d5d09f3ca39


----------



## _eric_ (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mal probeweise einfach die Porsche.exe aus sowie die Ordner ins Porsche Verzeichnis kopiert. Das Spiel startet jetzt und ich kann spielen, allerdings ist das Bild von 4:3 auf 16:9 gestreckt. Habe über den nGlide configurator 1920x1080 und "Fit to screen" eingestellt. In den Grafikoptionen des Spiels habe ich "widescreen" off gestellt. Wenn ich im nGlide configurator auf 4:3 stelle, ist das Bild nicht gestreckt, aber halt mit schwarzen Balken rechts und links.
Sprache ist übrigens Englisch, auch mit nachträglichem Installieren der regfix.reg.

Schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Porsche2000 (9. Dezember 2015)

Also du musst auf jeden Fall den gesamten Inhalt aus dem Patch in das Installationsverzeichnis kopieren und mit den vorhandenen Dateien ersetzen!!! Anscheinend hattest du noch die alte Porsche.exe drauf, oder sogar gar keine Datei ersetzt ...?

Die sdb hast du korrekt installiert. Einmal genügt.

Ja, das Bild wird gestreckt. Das stört mich allerdings nicht und ich merke gar nicht, dass die Porsche-Modelle breiter sind als normal. Wenn dich das stört, musst du halt in 4:3 spielen. Es gibt aber auch einen Widescreen-Fix. Von dem bin ich aber noch nicht so ganz überzeugt.

Warum es in Englisch ist weiß ich nicht. Hast du denn die deutsche Original-CD?

Wenn nicht, dann funktioniert die regfix.reg nicht. Dann musst du die regfix_int.reg bearbeiten und manuell von "English" auf "German" umstellen, anschließend installieren.


----------



## _eric_ (10. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte nur die regfix und die Porsche.sdb Datei installiert, so stand es in der Beschreibung (alles im install Ordner installieren). Ich habe die deutsche Original-Version. Kann ich im Spiel die Sprache ändern?

Das 4:3 Verhältnis stört mich auch nicht sehr, ich versuche trotzdem mal, ob der widescreen-fix funktioniert. Früher gabs ja auch fast nur 4:3


----------



## _eric_ (10. Dezember 2015)

Tja, der widescreen-fix, den ich installiert habe, hat das Spiel wieder nicht starten lassen. habe die regfix_int.reg nochmals installiert, dann ging es wieder.


----------



## Porsche2000 (11. Dezember 2015)

Mit dem Patch bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass alle Dateien beteits in das Installationsverzeichnis kopiert wurden, bevor man den Rest installiert. 

Der Widescreen-Fix hat ja eigene regfix-Dateien. Die richtige musst du installieren, nachdem du die entsprechende Datei in den Ordner "Drivers" kopiert hast. Aber wenn es dir nichts ausmacht, spielste halt in 4:3.

Warum es bei dir auf Englisch war, kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## riesenradbremser (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Porsche2000!

wie installiere ich diese Porsche.sdb richtig? ich mache scheinbar irgendwas falsch! ich habe alles ins Haupverzeichnis kopiert, das Spiel an sich läuft auch aber die "Renngrafik" ist total verpixelt und wenn pausieren will komme ich mit dem Zeiger nicht auf die Schaltflächen... folglich kann ich dann nur noch über den Taskmanager beenden... Pustekuchen! sobald ich den öffne schmeißt er mich wieder ins Spiel! Kann dann also nur noch per Resettaste am Tower rebooten! 
Die Menügrafik ist 100% wie beschrieben!

Hoff du kannst mir helfen!?


----------



## Porsche2000 (14. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

also wenn es verpixelt ist, hast du wohl die Auflösung in nGlide noch nicht eingestellt. Das musst du wie beschrieben machen. Den Konfigurator kannst du auch finden, wenn du in der Windows-Suchleiste "nglide" eintippst.

Wie genau hast du das mit der .sdb gemacht? Genauer als wie in der Readme kann ich es auch nicht beschreiben. Schau mal, ob in "Windows\AppPatch\Custom" eine Datei mit dem gleichen Datum angelegt wurde.

Wenn es sich nicht beenden lässt, versuche ein paar mal den Taskmanager zu öffnen oder ggf. mit Strg + Tab zurück zu Windows zu gelangen.


----------



## riesenradbremser (14. Dezember 2015)

Habe im nglide die Grafik auf 4k gestellt bzw. ich habe das so eingestellt wie in deinem Bild... Die sdb. Datei habe ich so wie sie aus der zip. kommt ins Hauptverzeichnis kopiert! Langsam dreh ich echt hohl! Warum kann das nicht einfach funktionieren!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Porsche2000 (14. Dezember 2015)

Das auf dem Bild ist nur ein Beispiel. Du darfst 4K natürlich nur einstellen, wenn dein Monitor das schafft. Stelle also lieber die maximale Auflösung ein, die dein Monitor hat.

Die .sdb musst du nach dem Entpacken auch noch installieren. Öffne sie und suche nach dem Programm "sdbinst.exe" das du hier findest: Windows\System32\sdbinst.exe.


----------



## riesenradbremser (18. Dezember 2015)

Problem erkannt! Habe den nglide NICHT im Hintergrund mitlaufen lassen... Ausgiebige Tests folgen jetzt gleich! Ich melde mich wieder wenns schlechter wird  

Danke Porsche2000!


----------



## riesenradbremser (18. Dezember 2015)

Problem erkannt! Habe den nglide NICHT im Hintergrund mitlaufen lassen... Ausgiebige Tests folgen jetzt gleich! Ich melde mich wieder wenns schlechter wird  

Danke Porsche2000!


----------



## Galford (18. Dezember 2015)

Hier stand was zu DSR/VSR und nGlide - ich habe es aber gelöscht, weil....naja, das Spiel läuft ja.


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. Dezember 2015)

Freue mich auf deine Tests. Habe meinem Patch noch ein paar weitere Verbesserungen hinzugefügt:

- 32 bit Farbtiefe im Hauptmenü.
- Gelegentlich aussetzender Lens-Flare-Effekt gefixt.
- CD-Abfrage entfernt.
- Profilbilder wieder sichtbar dank einer umgeschriebenen gimme.dll aus dem russischen Forum.
- Kleinere Korrekturen an der regfix.


----------



## riesenradbremser (19. Dezember 2015)

Also es läuft alles wie es soll! Spitze Porsche200!

Hast du den DL-link schon ausgestauscht?


----------



## Porsche2000 (19. Dezember 2015)

riesenradbremser schrieb:


> Also es läuft alles wie es soll! Spitze Porsche200!
> 
> Hast du den DL-link schon ausgestauscht?



Danke, das freut mich zu hören. Ja, der neue Link ist jetzt da.

In Zukunft werde ich störende "Features" aus der Enhanced Edition entfernen. Hierbei handelt es sich vor allem um die Wagenkontrolle hinterm Ziel sowie die neue Stoßstangenkamera mit ihren gedämpften Sounds. Zwei eher unerwünschte Neuerungen.

Und zur Abwechslung ein paar Screenshots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:
So, ich werde hier keine Patches mehr zur Verfügung stellen, da die PCGamesHardware leider ein korrupter Verein geworden ist, den man nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann. Ich habe bereits öffentlich darüber berichtet und wir werden diesem Verein in Zukunft sämtliches Recht entziehen, unsere Dateien hier noch länger zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ich bitte um Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## clemenskaa (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo NFS-Porsche-Freunde!

Ich weiß, das Thema ist jetzt nicht mehr super heiß, aber ich habe (wiedermal) das Spiel installiert und gepacht. Es läuft auch, aber ich werde einfach ein Problem nicht los: die Steuerung per USB-Controller (Lenkrad) will einfach nicht. Bei meinem letzten Versuch vor einigen Jahren hatte ich es in einem englischsprachigem Forum probiert und keine Antwort bekommen, aber vllt weiß ja hier jemand was.

Die Steuerung funktioniert bei mir nur mit den Standardoptionen, sobald ich was ändere, funktioniert es nicht im Spiel. Wenn ich einen USB-Controller oder mein USB-Lenkrad im Menü konfigurieren will, fängt das Spiel sehr stark an zu hängen. Ich kann aber alle Tasten/Achsen zuweisen (dauert wegen dem Ruckeln nur ewig). Im Spiel funktionieren dann auch die Tasten des Controllers, aber Achsen (seien es Pedale oder Lenkrad) werden ignoriert. Es hörte sich so an, als ob der eine oder andere erfolgreich mit dem Lenkrad spielt (ich weiß es tw. Jahre her, aber besser als nichts).

Hat jemand Erfahrungen dazu?

Grüße
clemenskaa


----------



## Der Raider (31. Juli 2016)

@clemenskaa: Hallo. Ich habe das Problem mit dem nicht funktionierendem Lenkrad folgendermaßen gelöst - Im Geräte Manager in dem Feld "Eingabegeräte (Human Interface Devices) habe ich sämtliche Einträge  "HID-konformes Eingabegerät" deinstalliert, und die Einträge  "HID-konformes, vom Hersteller definiertes Gerät" bis auf den letzten auch. Danach konnte ich in NFS-Porsche das Lenkrad, ohne das das Menü anfängt zu ruckeln, anwählen und konfigurieren - und dann auch endlich wieder mit dem Lenkrad spielen. Allerdings muss man diese Prozedur immer wieder durchführen, nachdem der PC heruntergefahren und neu gestartet wurde - ich benutze aber sowieso immer die Option "Energie sparen".

MfG
Raider


----------



## oTTze (8. Mai 2017)

Hallo Freunde,
gibt es den Patch von Porsche2000 noch irgendwo zum DL? Ich habe verzweifelt alles versucht das Spiel unter Windows 7 x64 zum laufen zu bekommen, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Gerne auch einfach per PN schicken. Vielen Dank und beste Grüße


----------



## Galford (9. Mai 2017)

Auf Wunsch entfernt.


----------



## Porsche2000 (27. Juni 2017)

Galford schrieb:


> Der User unter dem folgende Link und Porsche2000 sind ein und die selbe Person (Hallo Martin, du Diva), und da ist der von dir gesuchte Patch zu finden.



Es hat schon seinen Sinn, dass ich den Link rausgenommen habe. Ich möchte nicht, dass er hier erscheint. Bitte entferne den Link wieder sonst muss ich PCGames Hardware wegen der Verteilung von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material verklagen und da habe ich keine Lust drauf. Danke!


----------

